# Oliver Knott



## zig (5 Sep 2007)

lost the plot

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/85029378


----------



## JamesC (5 Sep 2007)

One of Oliver Knott's themed landscapes. Some of them are very good, but not quite so convinced with this one.

James


----------



## Dave Spencer (5 Sep 2007)

It is even worse than "Carnival". I can`t really add any kind of critique because I find it so alien to what I think a tank should look like.

I don`t pretend to know Oliver`s mind, but I think he likes to see what his reputation will allow him to get away with before he is shot down in flames.

I might even use my moderator powers and move it out of the aquascaping forum.  

Dave.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (5 Sep 2007)

to me it looks like a cheap back street pets at home attempt at a display tank! just without all the cyanobacteria


----------



## zig (5 Sep 2007)

haha, yeah, even for a themed tank its still a bit of a shocker!


----------



## James Flexton (6 Sep 2007)

err whats that all about.. lol

i just looked at carnival, it looks like a perfectly good planted tank that someone's kid has thrown their fancy dress outfit into. very odd indeed, i dont get it.


----------



## rfriday9 (6 Sep 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> to me it looks like a cheap back street pets at home attempt at a display tank! just without all the cyanobacteria



 
Having seen your comments I have to say I'm not a fan of that type of display. In fact Iâ€™m not a fan of any ornaments that you could find naturally. However I was in the Gold Fish Bowl in Oxford the other day and as always I was amazed at how they can make a shipwreck or a plane (crashed) look good in an aquarium. Although it is not something I would consider purchasing they do look good.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Sep 2007)

The composition is good.  Not to my taste but he's done the best job possible given the decor.

I liken these kind of 'scapes by Oliver to one of those Turner Prize entries.  Love it or hate it, it gets a reaction...


----------



## oldwhitewood (9 Sep 2007)

I wouldn't give it the same creedence as George that is for sure, it's no Damien Hurst! 

There is very little to praise with the layout, instead he has opted for something one would see in a florida theme park.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Sep 2007)

See - it's got you talking too, Neil.


----------



## oldwhitewood (10 Sep 2007)

LOL  I know that is what is so infuriating!


----------



## CJ Castle (10 Sep 2007)

Well... It definately has the potential to look a lot worse than that of what  Oliver Knott has created.


----------

